# Films Cultes



## pino23 (14 Décembre 2004)

Quels films considérez-vous comme des films cultes??


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2004)

Star Wars !!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Star Wars !!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


 Pulp fiction, Matrix, La cité de la peur, Van Helsing, Alien vs Predator (non, pour les deux derniers j'déconne )


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

Brazil, Le Parrain 2


----------



## pino23 (14 Décembre 2004)

Star War est peut-être un film culte pour certain, mais je déteste vraiment (L,envie de vomir me prends). Tous les films de Stanley Kubrick sont des films cultes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

L'invasion des profanateurs de sépultures


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2004)

En spontané :

   Pulp fiction
   Eyes Wild Chut
   Kill Bill

  Oui brazil aussi 
  Les Monty Python en général, d'ailleurs.


----------



## pino23 (14 Décembre 2004)

Virgin Suicides


----------



## poildep (14 Décembre 2004)

Hair :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2004)

Nosferatu


----------



## poildep (14 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nosferatu


 Celui de Murnau 

Celui d'Herzog est passable. 

edit : c'est bien celui de Murnau, sur l'image. :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2004)

pino23 a dit:
			
		

> Star War est peut-être un film culte pour certain, mais je déteste vraiment (L,envie de vomir me prends). Tous les films de Stanley Kubrick sont des films cultes



. On peut ne pas aimer, mais faut reconnaitre que c'est un film culte (je parle de la trilogie, on est tous d'accord hein) Tout le monde, même ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, savent qui est Darth vador, ou Luke Skywalker...   


Oui la plus part des films de Stanley Kubrick sont cultes c'est clair... A part peut être le dernier..  :hein:


----------



## poildep (14 Décembre 2004)

Les Tontons Flingueurs. :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2004)

Le Kid :love: 

Psycose :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Sueurs Froides
Fenêtre sur cour
Cadavres exquis
L'homme qui tua Liberty Valance

Bergman & Woody Allen


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2004)

Le bal des vampires


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

Polanski encore

  Chinatown

 et je vais sûrement en faire rire mais tant pis :

 Big Boss, parce que c'était le premier film de kung-fu où ceux qui prenaient des coups ne se relevaient pas


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

La montagne sacrée (de Jodorowsky) mais je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de gens sachent qu'il existe   (et il est pas dispo en dvd, le bougre, ce qui fait râler Jodorowsky d'ailleurs.

Aguirre, la colère de Dieu.


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde, même ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, savent qui est Darth vador, ou Luke Skywalker...



je te garantis que ma femme n'en a pas la moindre idée.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

Phantom of the paradise


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2004)

L'Etrange Noel de Mr jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mars Attack

Les Tontons Flingueurs 

...


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

tiens, personne n'a encore dit "the big Lebowsky"... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2004)

Arghhhhhhhh oublié 

Excellent


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2004)

"LANDRU"
.
"L'HOMME QUI AIMAIT LES FEMMES"
.
les deux avec charles denner d'ailleurs
.
+ un que je viens de decouvrir,dans le genre delirant
.
."FORD FAIRLANE"
,un genre de detective du show bizz
a ne pas manquer pour le dialogue super ignoble


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> "L'HOMME QUI AIMAIT LES FEMMES"



C'est vrai que c'est un film qui a tout pour être un film culte. En plus, il a été tourné à Montpellier, où je venais de faire quelques études   Et Il se disait que Truffaut n'avait pas choisi Montpellier au  hasard mais en raison de la densité de canons au mètre carré de rue.


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

- Ah parce que tu mélanges tout ça, toi ! (...) Les Grands Ducs et les bois-sans-soif.
- Les grands ducs?!
- Oui monsieur, les princes de la cuite, les seigneurs, ceux avec qui tu buvais le coup dans le temps et qu'on toujours fait verre à part. Dis-toi bien que tes clients et toi, ils vous laissent à vos putasseries, les seigneurs. Ils sont à cent mille verres de vous. Eux, ils tutoient les anges !
- Excuse-moi mais nous autres, on est encore capable de tenir le litre sans se prendre pour Dieu le Père.
- Mais c'est bien ce que je vous reproche. Vous avez le vin petit et la cuite mesquine. Dans le fond vous méritez pas de boire. Tu t'demandes pourquoi y picole l'espagnol ? C'est pour essayer d'oublier des pignoufs comme vous.


:love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En spontané :
> 
> Les Monty Python en général, d'ailleurs.



Les Max Pecas aussi


----------



## Vladrow (15 Décembre 2004)

Les Blues Brothers  C'est le seul film a avoir un smiley.
 et je remets une couche pour les tontons flingueurs, parceque c'est un chef-d'euvre de littérature.


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

Même si c'est pas mon film préféré, je le trouve quand même culte pour ses dialogues et répliques archi connues: Le père Noël est une ordure


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> - Ah parce que tu mélanges tout ça, toi ! (...) Les Grands Ducs et les bois-sans-soif.
> - Les grands ducs?!
> - Oui monsieur, les princes de la cuite, les seigneurs, ceux avec qui tu buvais le coup dans le temps et qu'on toujours fait verre à part. Dis-toi bien que tes clients et toi, ils vous laissent à vos putasseries, les seigneurs. Ils sont à cent mille verres de vous. Eux, ils tutoient les anges !
> - Excuse-moi mais nous autres, on est encore capable de tenir le litre sans se prendre pour Dieu le Père.
> ...



_Matelot Hénault, nous allons repeindre l'Asie, lui donner une couleur tendre. Nous allons installer le printemps dans ce pays de merde !_ 

Merci poildep.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Décembre 2004)

C'est ça ouais, merci poildep...

C'est qui poildep ?


----------



## Dedalus (15 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La montagne sacrée (de Jodorowsky) mais je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de gens sachent qu'il existe   (et il est pas dispo en dvd, le bougre, ce qui fait râler Jodorowsky d'ailleurs.
> 
> Aguirre, la colère de Dieu.




Pourquoi tant d'a priori   c'est pas très gentil pour les forumeurs cinéphiles    
Jodorowsky est quand même pas mal connu pour sa collaboration avec Moebius (c'est vrai que sa montagne est un film intéressant, je l'ai vu il ya longtemps, on l'avait en VHS à la maison)
J'ai été marqué par toute une série de films vus en famille à un âge tendre :
Aguirre, bien sûr, mais surtout Kaspar Hauser et C½ur de verre du meme Herzog, le Casanova de Luigi Comencini, le Karl May de Hans-Jurgen Syberberg
j'y ajouterais pour ma liste perso La Règle du jeu de Renoir, Lola Montès d'Ophuls, L'Impératrice Yang Kwei fei de Mizoguchi, le Goût du Saké et Gosses de Tokyo d'Ozu, Mabuse le joueur et les Contrebandiers de Moonfleet de Fritz Lang (et aussi le Tigre du Bengale et le Tombeau hindou), et puis Vertigo d'Hitchcock
et puis beaucoup d'autres...
Récemment (on parle de films cultes, bien sûr, pas de l'ensemble de ce qui plaît), un Kenneth Loach ou deux, L'Anglaise et le duc de Rohmer... 


Pour Pitchfork The Invasion of the Body Snatchers ok, mais celui de Don Siegel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2004)

Moi, je ne regarde jamais les films de culte ... sauf sur Canal de temps en temps et quand c'est pas trop brouillé !!!!!     :love:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne regarde jamais les films de culte ... sauf sur Canal de temps en temps et quand c'est pas trop brouillé !!!!!     :love:



   Excellent


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne regarde jamais les films de culte ... sauf sur Canal de temps en temps et quand c'est pas trop brouillé !!!!!     :love:



Mais non zebig, les films de culte, ce sont ceux qui passent le dimanche matin sur France 2, y'a parfois de bonnes répliques dans présence protestante


----------



## FANREM (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne regarde jamais les films de culte ... sauf sur Canal de temps en temps et quand c'est pas trop brouillé !!!!!     :love:



Tu veux dire qu'un film culte se reconnait au fait qu'il y a une grande queue devant


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Décembre 2004)

Je remets une coucher pour _Aguirre, la colère de Dieu_, _Les monty python_ et _L'étrange Noel de Mister Jack_ et je complète par 

_Eraserhead_ de Lynch,
_Brazil_ de Gilliam, 
_Koyaanisqatsi_, _Powwaqatsi_ et _Naqoyqatsi_ de Godfrey Reggio, 
_The Cremaster Cycle_ de Matthew Barney,
_Apocalypse Now_ de Coppola...
_Lucia y el sexo_ de Julio Medem,
_Les amants du pont neuf_ de Leos Carax,
_La soif du mal_ d'Orson Welles

Et puis, pour rigoler, tiré d'Audiard, Jean Gabin dans _Les vieux de la vieille_ :

"Gendarme, si cet individu vous manque de respect, sortez votre revolver et abattez le ! Pas besoin de permis, c'est de la destruction."


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2004)

Rude Boy (le film des CLASH)
C'est arrivé près de chez vous !
Reservoir dogs


----------



## Le chat (15 Décembre 2004)

Les premiers jeunet : délicatessen, la cité des enfants perdus....
Star Wars bien sur(la première trilogie)
Fight Club....
Et personnellement j'adore "mon nom est personne"!!!!!!


----------



## Goulven (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Goulven (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## minime (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (15 Décembre 2004)

Extra drôle les Producteurs


----------



## squarepusher (15 Décembre 2004)

Grégoire Moulin Contre l'Humanité


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que "les tontons flingeurs" est le film que vous avez le plus cité pour l'instant... Il a la médaille d'or du film culte


----------



## Goulven (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant d'a priori   c'est pas très gentil pour les forumeurs cinéphiles
> Jodorowsky est quand même pas mal connu pour sa collaboration avec Moebius



Mais non, simplement, je pense que tout le monde n'est pas vraiment cinéphile (moi le premier d'ailleurs même si je l'ai été  ) et d'autre part, il m'a semblé qu'il y avait quand même des listes assez "générationnelles". Alors je me disais que plein de jeunes risquaient de ne pas en avoir entendu parler, d'autant plus que Jordorowsky a des problèmes de droit pour les rééditer.


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

pino23 a dit:
			
		

> Quels films considérez-vous comme des films cultes??


en vitesse pour répondre sans lire les autres :


- subway 

- brazil

- princess bride

- la cité de la peur

- l'adaptation de _Do Androids Dream about Electronic Sheep_

- la rafale de la dernière chance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

>


   

On aura tout vu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

Phantom of the paradise.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Phantom of the paradise


 Oups, j'avais pas vu.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous pour mon premier post sur se forum je tiens a mettre ce film 

- LE GRAND DETOURNEMENT - LA CLASSE AMERICAINE (1993)
écrit et réalisé par Michel Hazanavicius et Dominique Mézerette
produit par Eve Vercel, Robert Nador et Michel Lecourt
72 min, couleur, Warner Bros/DUNE Production
avec les voix de Christine Delaroche, Evelyne Grandjean, Marc Cassot, Patrick Guillemin, Raymond Loyer, Joël Martineau, Jean-Claude Montalban, Roger Rudel, Lionel Abelansky, Alain Chabat, Dominique Farrugia, Jean-Yves Lafesse, Serge Hazanavicius
Première diffusion sur Canal+ le 31/12/1993.


du pur délire, une infini jouissance nous prend lors du visionnage de ce grand détournement !! voir John Wayne proféré des conneries avec sont visage de cowboy du dimanche est tout bonnement délectable    à voir et à revoir !!!


Sinon - La trilogie des Lord of the Ring, Star Wars, The Party avec Peters Sellers, les Rambos (juste pour les répliques à 2frs et le visage si expressif de notre ami Sylvestre)
28 jours plus tard et bien d'autre encore ...... je ne cite évidemment pas les films de Scorcese, Kubrick, De Palma et autre réalisateur de chef d'oeuvres ... qui ont leur place d'office dans mon joli classement 

Voila ;-) sur ce tschusss


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

bonjour Illya Milapine ( ce pseudo cache quelquechose que je ne comprend pas encore   )


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

Mince je suis découvert !!!!!... et pourtant je ne suis là que depuis 4/5 posts !!! 


 :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Mince je suis découvert !!!!!... et pourtant je ne suis là que depuis 4/5 posts !!!
> :rose:



Bienvenu...illya...


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

Merci bien a toi, ca fais chaud au coeur quand on est bienvenue quelque part ;-)

sinon pour en revenir aux films, je ne saurais que trop conseiller de voir SUPER SIZE ME, certes je n'irais pas jusqu'a le mettre dans la catégorie culte mais c'est d'aprés moi un trés bon film documentaire au même titre qu'un Farhenheit 9/11 de M. Moore ou encore Le Monde selon Bush de W. Karel !

voila voila

faite péter les films yen a des centaines a siter


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien a toi, ca fais chaud au coeur quand on est bienvenue quelque part ;-)
> faite péter les films yen a des centaines a siter



OK!!!  illya Milapine, si tu veux dire du mal de quelque chose que tu ne trouves pas Culte du tout c'est là


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

et celui-ci, vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et celui-ci, vous en pensez quoi?



 et celui là alors?


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et celui-ci, vous en pensez quoi?



Excellent ce film, excellent !!

"Get up !"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et celui-ci, vous en pensez quoi?


 Trop pris, trop pris, trop pris.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Trop pris, trop pris, trop pris.....



Beaucoup TROP!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et celui-ci, vous en pensez quoi?



Certes mais cela n'égale pas le journalisme à la Gonzo de Thompson


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## mousline (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## mousline (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

et celui là






un chef d'oeuvre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Rocco et les sexmercenaires !


 


non j'deconne, forrest gump ! (c'est pas du tout mais alors pas du tout pareil)


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

Tiercé noir et blanc :

Lune froide, de Bouchitey






Eraserhead, de Lynch (et le reste d'une manière générale)







Pi, d'Aronofsky








Hors concours :


----------



## baax (15 Décembre 2004)

Ca c'est quand même autre chose que Frank Borzage !





Et ça autre chose que Ingmar Bergman !





Et ça, ça nous change d'Orson Welles !





mais personnellement j'aime bien !!


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

Lost in translation de Sofia Coppolla, THX 1138 de Lucas, les seigneurs des anneaux ( ouais consensuel mais bon...) les Star Wars iV, V VI eugh..... La cité de la Peur, tous les films de Tarentino, La Grande Séduction  ( celui là pour moi il est culte!!! )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

allez, mes vrais films cultes


forrest gump
casino
heat
les hitchcock, tous !


----------



## MackZeKnife (15 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en vitesse pour répondre sans lire les autres :
> 
> - l'adaptation de _Do Androids Dream about Electronic Sheep_



= "Blade Runner" pour l'homme - ou la femme - de la rue...   :rateau:


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Décembre 2004)

Sinon, y'a aussi ceux là qui sont pas mal...


----------



## Goulven (16 Décembre 2004)




----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Décembre 2004)

Le temps des gitans de Kusturica


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (16 Décembre 2004)

film culte en effet que ce Deliverance (un peu daté, cependant, dans son côté néonietzschéen tout comme Les chiens de paille de Pëckinpah), mais bien belle bande son

Et puis, tiens, à voir l'affiche, y'avait comme déjà un clin d'½il vers l'épée du roi


----------



## Goulven (16 Décembre 2004)

Un GRAND moment!


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)

...en plus de ceux que vous avez cité....


























  entre autres.....


----------



## yvos (16 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, mes films cultes à moi:

- Temps des gitans / Underground de Kusturica  

- Les sentiers de la gloire de Kubrick  

- Chungking Express de Wong Kar Wai :love: 

- A la verticale de l'été de je sais plus qui:love:

- La nuit du chasseur   

- The big lebowski


----------



## Dedalus (16 Décembre 2004)

Deux fleurs de mon jardin (deux des femmes cinématographiques qui m'ont le pus ému, dans tous les sens du terme)


----------



## joanes (16 Décembre 2004)

De loin la meilleure adaptation d'un roman de K. Dick et puis c'est quasiment le meilleur film de SF jamais produit.


----------



## Dedalus (16 Décembre 2004)

je te l'accorde, mais je mets hors concours


----------



## Diablovic (16 Décembre 2004)

Soleil vert (titre original: Soylent green)
pas mal de films de Kurosawa
plus certains films déjà cités ici
et d'autres auquels je ne pense pas sur le moment.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Décembre 2004)

Je me suis rendu compte que les images de mes films cultes - :rateau: - ne passaient pas... c'est chose réparée... !



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y'a aussi ceux là qui sont pas mal...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## joanes (16 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je te l'accorde, mais je mets hors concours




Certes, certes. Moi le metropolis que je préfère c'est celui là :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

ce metropolis et trés bien aussi...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

culte!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2004)

une petit pensée quand meme pour ce passage du "LE SHERIF EST EN PRISON" 

.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

oui c'est vraiment hors concours...


----------



## Immelman (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

j'ai trouvé ce film en DVD dans un bac à solde (3euros) merci papa Noël,
je ne l'avais pas vu depuis sa sortie au cinéma,
je viens de voir qu'il est retiré de la vente...
un peu vieilli, mais c'est génial...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

metal hurlant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Si j'ai bien compris le principe, il suffit de donner n'importe quel titre de film connu. Parce que, dans le flot ceux qui ont été proposés, je connais pas mal de "grands" films qui ne sont pas nécessairement "cultes"... Bref.

Un film que j'adore, parce qu'il est déjanté, que c'est une satyre décapante du petit monde d'Hollywood et un hymne à l'amitié : *S.O.B.*, de Blake Edwards.


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

Mes films cultes :

Voyage au bout de l'enfer (The deer hunter)

Brazil

Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucous

Phantom of the paradise (Brian De Palma)

The rocky horror picture show

Starwars

Un poisson nommé Wanda

Y en a d'autres   


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Celui-là, je ne sais pas s'il est "culte" pour grand monde, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que c'est un chef-d'½uvre incontournable de la comédie musicale américaine :






*Avis aux curieux et aux amateurs du genre :* ce film sera diffusé sur arte, ce soir à 20 h 45.


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> c'est un chef-d'½uvre incontournable de la comédie musicale américaine


puisqu'on parle de ça... 




si ça c'est pas un film culte...


----------



## Cécé (19 Décembre 2004)

Mes films preferes  a moi sont :
Le seigneur des anneaux :love:  :love:  :love: , et pis... heu...


----------



## VKTH (19 Décembre 2004)

Cécé a dit:
			
		

> Mes films preferes  a moi sont :
> Le seigneur des anneaux :love:  :love:  :love: , et pis... heu...



  

 :love:


----------



## airbusA380 (19 Décembre 2004)

Salut!

Body Double
Evil Dead
Le loup garou de Londres
Donny Brasco
Les affranchis
Les 400 coups
Itinéraire d'un enfant gaté
Van Gogh (Pialat)
Les temps modernes
Mon oncle

je pense en avoir oubliés quelques uns!!!


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

airbusA380 a dit:
			
		

> Le loup garou de Londres


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2004)

Bon je dirais Lost Highway et tous les Lynch, Brazil, Tous les monthy pythons, Donny Darko, Amadeus, le seigneurs des anneaux, Salo (à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains) ...

Mais y'en a tellement d'autres que je repasserais compléter ça un jour ou l'autre.  Et puis n'en choisir qu'un c'est trop dur


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

comme ça à chaud...     FARGO ! (yesssss)


----------



## Dedalus (19 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien qu'il y ait au moins un Pasolini cité.  

En parlant de films cultes, je viens (sur Arte) de réadmirer encore un coup les sublimes gambettes de Cyd Charisse. Mon grand amour quand j'avais 14 ans ! (BandWagon d'Arthur Freed et Vincente Minnelli)


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien qu'il y ait au moins un Pasolini cité.



Bah oui quand même


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

2001 de ce doux Stanley


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

Le cinquième element....


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Le cinquième element....


 Va donc lire ceci


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Va donc lire ceci



Oui, en plus il a tout piqué à Metal Hurlant 1980
(Besson mérite un petit coup de pied au culte)


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Va donc lire ceci



Je n'ai pas le meme point de vue que toi par rapport au cinéma...
Moi je trouve que ce qu'il fait est bien. Je vais au ciné pour me divertir et pas pour réflechir : "à qui a-t-il piquer cette idée ?"
La plupart des fois les réalisateurs qui "piquent" des idées le font plus parce qu'ils aiment l'idée originale, et c'est peut être pour eux le moyen de rendre hommage ou de faire un clin d'oeil à leur enfance ou adolescence. c'est peut être aussi un moyen de faire vivre les idées anciennes et de les remettre au gout du jour.

Goldman avait dit qu'il etait pour la reprise de ces vieilles chansons par des groupes récents, car au moins la chanson continue à vivre.

Apres chacun son poit de vue. Le cinéma est fait pour divertir, chacun doit y trouver son compte.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas le meme point de vue que toi par rapport au cinéma...
> Moi je trouve que ce qu'il fait est bien. Je vais au ciné pour me divertir et pas pour réflechir : "à qui a-t-il piquer cette idée ?"
> La plupart des fois les réalisateurs qui "piquent" des idées le font plus parce qu'ils aiment l'idée originale, et c'est peut être pour eux le moyen de rendre hommage ou de faire un clin d'oeil à leur enfance ou adolescence. c'est peut être aussi un moyen de faire vivre les idées anciennes et de les remettre au gout du jour.
> 
> ...



Tu as raison, mais il faut voir Metal Hurlant aussi


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, mais il faut voir Metal Hurlant aussi



La prochaine fois que je le vois dans un rayon ou au vidéo club je le prends !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

:casse:  :style:


----------



## FabFil (22 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi c'est le plus beau


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

c'est quoi un timbre poste ?


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

:affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

ah enfin un Lubitsch !!!    
et un Lubitsch, plus rare, intimiste, 
on se croirait chez Dickens





(dommage que j'aie plus de boules)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

j'ai vu ce film pour la premiére fois dans un festival, ou plutôt une nuit SF, dans un cinéma de quartier,
il est je crois assez difficile à voir ( il ne correspond pas à l'avenir que l'on nous promet dans la pub  ), mais le DVD doit être trouvable...


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

je felicite des producteurs qui n'avait réalisé un seul film avant la trilogie de matrix
que pensez vous de keanu?:love: :love:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Décembre 2004)

Elodie m'a tuer     



Pour Kidboojiboy :
elle est belle cette afiche de Zardoz, je ne la connaissais pas. Vive Boorman !


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> je felicite des producteurs qui n'avait réalisé un seul film avant la trilogie de matrix
> que pensez vous de keanu?:love: :love:



tu oublie animatrix  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

>



beuuurk

heuuu, pour n'en citer que 2...






irreversible, de gaspard noé 





lost, in translation, de safia coppola


mais, je pourrais rajouter orange mécanique, le parrain, les triplettes de belleville, le seigneur des anneaux (bien évidement... )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Elodie m'a tuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je ne la connaissais pas non plus, mais je me donne du mal pour vous faire plaisir,

d'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup d'autres documents trés compromettants...


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie animatrix  :love:


excuse moi Mackie c'est ke je n'ai pas accrochée a Animatrix!


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi Mackie c'est ke je n'ai pas accrochée a Animatrix!



mais ça en fait partie


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

lost, in translation, de safia coppola

Ouais celui là je l'adore, je viens d'avoir le coffret DVD avec les 2 films, par contre, en cce qui concerne les Matrix, à partir du 2e......


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> lost, in translation, de safia coppola



et je l'ai toujours pas vue  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

Ah tu devrais


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

wai, tu devrais


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

j'espère bien le voir un jour au cinéma  :love:


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais ça en fait partie


pour faire plaisir a Mackie je recommence  















cela te convient il?


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> pour faire plaisir a Mackie je recommence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu devrais





			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wai, tu devrais



et pourtant je suis allée a tokyo  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant je suis allée a tokyo  :love:



grrrrrr   :rateau:    

soupiiirrrr... en esperant, pouvoir y aller cet été...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

Ah ouais j'aimerais bien aussi ! Ca doit être génial, Virgin Suicides est culte aussi


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrr   :rateau:
> 
> soupiiirrrr... en esperant, pouvoir y aller cet été...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:



arme toi d'un APN avec une grosse carte mémoire :love:


----------



## tyler_d (28 Décembre 2004)

fight club (comment je ne pourais pas le mettre en premier ?   )

requiem for a dream (d'après shelby)

memento

la cité de la peur

kill bill (le pb c'est qu'il était déja culte avant meme d'etre sorti... mouais, alors disons qu'il est bien mais pas culte...)

retour vers le futur 1 2 et 3

gattaca

friends (ha ba non j'suis con c'est pas un film !) 


et puis dernièrement :

eternel sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> lost, in translation, de safia coppola
> 
> Ouais celui là je l'adore, je viens d'avoir le coffret DVD avec les 2 films,



Toi aussi. 
C'est deux film que j'adore également.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Décembre 2004)

Film superbe avec une bande son géniale (fallait penser à MY BLOODY VALENTINE et JESUS & MARY CHAIN).

Comme quoi, vaut mieux être seul tout seul que seul parmi les autres ...


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi.
> C'est deux film que j'adore également.


on l'a tous ce coffret, c'est ça?


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2004)

Faut croire ,  j'ai pas  encore regardé LiT, il est en Widescreen ou pas? ( faut  bien qu'elle me serve ma télé 16/9  )


----------



## fpoil (28 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Film superbe avec une bande son géniale (fallait penser à MY BLOODY VALENTINE et JESUS & MARY CHAIN).
> 
> Comme quoi, vaut mieux être seul tout seul que seul parmi les autres ...


 c'est même la première fois que j'entends un titre de My bloody dans une B.O. ...

 quand à jesus, c'est edf qui s'y met maintenant en reprenant just like honney...


----------



## fpoil (28 Décembre 2004)

ma videothèque culte :

shining (à chaque fois que je le vois j'ai peur, redrum, redrum....)
the river (tsai ming liang)
les damnés (visconti)
la soif du mal (le plan séquence du début, géant)
M le maudit (Lang)


et la meilleur série tv de tous les temps : Twin Peaks


----------



## Sky My Wife (28 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La montagne sacrée (de Jodorowsky) mais je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de gens sachent qu'il existe   (et il est pas dispo en dvd, le bougre, ce qui fait râler Jodorowsky d'ailleurs.


Ah oui j'aime bien La montagne sacrée (surtout la fin, pas vrai ?)
Et aussi El Topo ? Non ?

Cela dit, c'est un film rare mais pour moi pas un Film Culte.

Je préfère les films d'Orson Welles, de John Huston, de John Ford, de Peter Greenaway, de Stanley Kubrik, d'Alfred Hitchcock, de Godard et de Truffaut


----------



## Sky My Wife (28 Décembre 2004)

*En fait je n'ai pas de film culte car il y en a bien trop..* 
Je préfère les films d'Orson Welles, de John Huston, de John Ford, de Peter Greenaway, de Stanley Kubrik, d'Alfred Hitchcock, de Godard et de Truffaut, de Howrd Hawks, de Chaplin, de Abel Gance, des Monty Python's, de Terry Gilliam, de Chris Marker, de Steven Spioelberg, de Wonk Kar Wai, de Kurosawa, de Yasujiro Ozu, de Nagisha Oshima, de Wim Wenders et de Werner Herzog, de Georges Lautner, de Claude Miller, de Robert Enrico, dialogué par Prévert et par Audiard...
.





Les tontons flingueurs

Bien à vous.


----------



## Dedalus (28 Décembre 2004)

Ozu est rarement cité, ça fait bien plaisir (je viens de revoir hier soir Gosses de Tokyo ...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2004)

Cette semaine j'ai vu les 3 Harry Potter ( merci le P2P pour les 2 derniers ) et franchement, je les ai trouvé pas mal du tout, bien que je n'aie pas lu les bouquins...... enfin bon, je suis peut etre toujours un grand enfant..:rose:
Enfin bon, vous en avez pensé quoi?


----------



## elodie77 (30 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Cette semaine j'ai vu les 3 Harry Potter ( merci le P2P pour les 2 derniers ) et franchement, je les ai trouvé pas mal du tout, bien que je n'aie pas lu les bouquins...... enfin bon, je suis peut etre toujours un grand enfant..:rose:
> Enfin bon, vous en avez pensé quoi?


Harry Potter 1,2,3 sont super! 

pensez vous vraiment ke l'on soit de grands enfants?:rose: 
moi je ne crois pas vus toutes les personnes que je connais et de toutes ages qui le regardent et en général adorent!

ou alors on mange trop de kinder


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter 1,2,3 sont super!



imho, le 3 dépasse de loin les deux premiers, mais aucun ne vaut le quart du dixième de la moitié du millième des livres...
Si vous ne les avez pas lus... précipitez-vous, vous trouverez rarement des livres aussi passionants!

A.


----------



## Cécé (31 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'aime aussi beaucoup Harry Potter 1,2,3 (et j'attends le 4 avec impatience) , mais j'adore également le film Pirate des Caraibes avec les beaux et talentueux Johnny Depp et Orlando Bloom  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi je vais me faire preter les bouquins sous peu, mais déjà les films sont super, il y a un univers tres bien construit, assez onirique....


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je vais me faire preter les bouquins sous peu, mais déjà les films sont super, il y a un univers tres bien construit, assez onirique....



Alors prépare-toi à une groooosse baffe! Car tu es passé à côté de dizaines de détails sans même t'en rendre compte (en ce sens les films sont très fidèles au livre).
Et une encore plus grosse baffe quant à l'histoire... en particulier pour la chambre des secrets... comment ils te me l'ont massacrée dans le film!!!!

Booooonne lecture!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> pour faire plaisir a Mackie je recommence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours imho: Autant Matrix est cultissime par son ambiance, sa photo, son look, son rythme, son histoire, son monde, son tout ce que vous voulez; autant ce qui nous a été servis ensuite.... euuuuuh... il y avait encore quelques restes tant qu'ils étaient dans la Matrix (la free-party à Zion... parlez-moi d'une scène débile), mais ensuite tout part en cacaouète et j'ai rarement été aussi déçu...

A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2004)

completement d'accord avec toi au sujet de la deception...
apre le premier c'est allé de mal en pis...
regardez donc les 7 samouraïs de kurosawa, la au moins on est pas decu!
et apres, quand on jette un oeil aux sept mercenaires, le remake raciste de nos amis ricains, on rigole beaucoup plus


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Je ne sais pas s'il avait été cité. 
Mais hier, Hunter S.Thompson s'est suicidé.
Et je me suis souvenue d'un séjour à la montagne, il y a quelques années, où la neige (encore !) nous avait forcés à rester autour du feu et devant le magnétoscope..


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

J'adore :

- papy fait de la resistance
- les bronzés
- le pere noel est une ordure
   

Aussi :
- A bout de souffle
- Borsolino
- Le professionnel
- Flic ou voyou
- Peur sur la ville

Pour terminier :
- une histoire vraie
- doberman
- american beauty
- LA confidential
- Midnight Express
- Sens unique (no way out)
- Birdy
- et puis encoreplein d'autres !!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Alors prépare-toi à une groooosse baffe! Car tu es passé à côté de dizaines de détails sans même t'en rendre compte (en ce sens les films sont très fidèles au livre).
> Et une encore plus grosse baffe quant à l'histoire... en particulier pour la chambre des secrets... comment ils te me l'ont massacrée dans le film!!!!
> 
> Booooonne lecture!
> ...


Ben voilà, je me suis fait les 5 en un Week end ya un mois, depuis je suis accro, je les ai tous achetée et j'arrete pas de les relire !   :rateau:


----------



## Nico64 (21 Février 2005)

Perso je préfère le monde deTolkien à celui d'H.Potter. Avec il y a Pulp Fiction, Starwars, une grosse partie des James Bond(les premiers et les derniers avec S.Connery et P.Brosnan), Retour vers le futur, Indiana Jones (decidement Lucas quand tu nous tiens!), j'en ai oublié c'est sur.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> Perso je préfère le monde deTolkien à celui d'H.Potter. Avec il y a Pulp Fiction, Starwars, une grosse partie des James Bond(les premiers et les derniers avec S.Connery et P.Brosnan), Retour vers le futur, Indiana Jones (decidement Lucas quand tu nous tiens!), j'en ai oublié c'est sur.


D'accord avec toi, j'adore le Monde d'HP, mais je préfère celui de Tolkien.




Pour les films que tu as cité, en particulier les 007, on se rejoint


----------



## Immelman (21 Février 2005)

J'ai revu ce film avant-hier:


 

Sinon Garden State merite aussi de devenir un film culte...


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

docteur folamour.


----------



## manustyle (21 Février 2005)

Parmis ceux que je possède en dvd:


The Big Lebowski

Blade Runner

Il était une fois dans l'ouest

Scarface (Al Pacino)

Taxi driver

Trainspotting

Dirty Harry


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Février 2005)

C'est quoi un film culte ?

Populaire ? Branché ? Rare ? un film d'Auteur ? (mais alors, qui ne l'est pas, auteur ?)

Sérieux, je n'en n'ai aucune idée.
Je n'arrive pas à voir le point commun entre Pulp Fiction et L'Ombre d'un Doute, par exemple. Si on rajoute " Le Père Noël est une ordure", alors là...

Attention, je comprends que l'on puisse aimer chacun de ces films, mais le terme "culte" m'échappe.


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2005)

Le plus beau DVD de ma petite dévédéthèque.


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

> C'est quoi un film culte ?
> 
> Populaire ? Branché ? Rare ? un film d'Auteur ? (mais alors, qui ne l'est pas, auteur ?)
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas un thread didactique, ici (heureusement !), juste des gens qui entrouvrent des portes et qui laissent voir : ça apporte quelque chose, ou non, comme on le sent et comme on veut


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Généralement, on appelle un film culte un film qui nous a particulièrement marqué ( et à qui on peut louer une sorte de culte )


----------



## toys (21 Février 2005)

le grand detornement ca ces du cult que du bonheur 
que ce soit la classe americaine ou derik contre superman
il parait quil y en a un troisieme mais je ne sait pas ce que ces ci du monde a des infos


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2005)

Un film culte, c'est un film dont le dévédé est édité par les éditions Kulte, non ?


----------



## marillion (21 Février 2005)

Moi, au niveau culte, J'ai bloqué sur 2010 (tous les événements ont un lien entre eux ) et La saga escaflwne (ok, c'est un DA mais bon ça compte ?! )


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

_In The Mood For Love _

Culte, je sais pas, mais


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Février 2005)

Pour moi, le culte, c'est :







Complètement  :hosto::love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le grand detornement ca ces du cult que du bonheur
> que ce soit la classe americaine ou derik contre superman
> il parait quil y en a un troisieme mais je ne sait pas ce que ces ci du monde a des infos


Je suis d'accord ! ça c'est des films..... Monde de merde !
Bon je vais me taper un ouiche lorraine


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le culte, c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'est l'affiche française.  Sur l'originale, c'est une tétine, et pas un dentier qu'on voit au premier plan. A croire, comme l'avait fait remarquer Poelvoorde à l'époque, que les français trouvent drôle la mort d'un vieux mais pas celle d'un bébé... :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Je l'ai pas vu ce film  ça a l'air fun
Sinon dans le genre culte:


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

celui là est pas mal non plus...


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

the shining...


----------



## Nobody (21 Février 2005)

J'aime beaucoup "Mon nom est personne"  

Par contre, Troie m'a un peu déçu et j'attends avec impatience la suite: Quatre.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup "Mon nom est personne"
> 
> Par contre, Troie m'a un peu déçu et j'attends avec impatience la suite: Quatre.


J'ai pas vu troie, parait que ça pue.... comme ton calembour


----------



## MacMadam (21 Février 2005)

Comme ça en vrac... Scarface (version De Palma), The Godfather Trilogy/Le Parrain, Star Wars (qui n'aurait jamais vu le jour sans The Godfather, rappelons-le), The Goodfellas (les Affranchis), Reservoir Dogs, Kill Bill 1, A Room with a View, Out of Africa, Pulp Fiction, The Usual Suspects, L.A. Confidential, Lost in Translation, Lord of The Rings...


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un film culte, c'est un film dont le dévédé est édité par les éditions Kulte, non ?


 mais là, c'est plutot le bouquin qui est culte non ?


----------



## ficelle (21 Février 2005)

Buffet Froid
L'aventure, c'est l'aventure
Top Secret
Faut trouver le joint (up in smoke)
Do the right thing
La classe americaine
Excalibur
The big Lebowzky
C'est arrivé pres de chez vous
L'emmerdeur
Mes meilleurs copains
Merci la vie
La bostella
Un singe en hiver
Dr Jerry et Mister Love
Gadjo Dilo

et Le Kiwiwi, c'est qui ?  

liste non exhaustive


----------



## kabeha (22 Février 2005)

Dans le désordre :

Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou, Little big man
ELEPHANT MAN, 2001, ALIEN 1,
LA RUEE VERS L'OR, LES TEMPS MODERNES, LES LUMIERES DE LA VILLE
*JOHNY GOT HIS GUN ****** THE FILM !
Le père Noël&#8230;, UN SINGE EN HIVER, LES TONTONS, HOTEL DU NORD
VOYAGE AU BOUT DE L'ENFER

Le dernier (vu sur Canal) qui m'ait laissé pantois : BAD BOY BUBBY

Et plein d'autres déjà cités


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Février 2005)

Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que les films que je cite sont des films cultes (je risque de me prendre quelques coups de pied au culte  ), mais je suis bon public et je les reverrais tous avec autant de plaisir (voir plus) que la première fois. Alors, comme ça, en vrac, je citerai :
- Les Tontons flingueurs
- Ne nous fâchons pas
- 100 000 dollars au soleil
- 1941
- Les Blues Brothers
- presque tous les James Bond
- Blade Runner
- Total Recall
- Full Metal Jacket
- Le Seigneur des Anneaux
- tout Clint Eastwood ou presque

J'en oublie sûrement quelques uns


----------



## flerays (22 Février 2005)

Johnny got his gun...
Il faut avoir le coeur bien accroché pour celui là... J'ai rarement vu un film aussi glauque (peut être Requiem for a dream)

Niveau films cultes, de mon côté:
- j'adore terry gilliam (aussi bien pour ses films au sein des monty python que pour des chefs d'oeuvre comme brasil, ou le baron de munshausen)
- requiem for a dream justement
- les sentiers de la gloire


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais là, c'est plutot le bouquin qui est culte non ?



Le bouquin est culte aussi. Mais le film est grand. Enfin, je dis ça, mais je suis un inconditionnel de Cronenberg, dont je ne saurais que trop conseiller la lecture de l'ouvrage que lui a consacré Serge Grunberg.






Ah, puisqu'on parle de films cultes, j'aime bien cette petite contribution individuelle à la délimitation du concept...


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Dans un genre nettement moins farce et malheureusement plus prophétique (j'aime bien Cronenberg faut pas croire   ), La Bombe de Peter Watkins fait un certain effet. 
Viens de le revoir et de m'offrir le coffret DVD,  qui comprend aussi La Bataille de Culloden (me suis toujours senti Jacobite, en tant que quart d'Irlandais)


----------



## ficelle (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Dans un genre nettement moins farce et malheureusement plus prophétique (j'aime bien Cronenberg faut pas croire   ), La Bombe de Peter Watkins fait un certain effet.



dans le genre culte, son Punishment Park est aussi assez efficace


----------



## kabeha (22 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> Johnny got his gun...
> Il faut avoir le coeur bien accroché pour celui là... J'ai rarement vu un film aussi glauque


Pourquoi glauque   dur, remue les tripes d'accord


----------



## flerays (22 Février 2005)

c'est pas amélie poulain niveau ambiance quand même... c'est un peu plus pesant


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire....


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Dans le genre film culte introuvable et assez impressionnant, il y a En Angleterre occupée (en vo, It Happened There), de Kevin Bronlow, que je viens d'essayer en vain de commander outre-Atlantique (la commande, dûment enregistrée, vient d'être annulée par Amazon)


----------



## toto (22 Février 2005)

En tout cas un vrai petit délire qui n'a pas son pareil!!


----------



## kabeha (22 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire....


Mais c'est pas _*glauque*_ nah !
Je me souviens encore de la première fois où je l'ai vu à la télé (eh oui   ), il y a une bonne dizaine d'année.J'en suis resté sur le c.l pendant des jours et encore aujourd'hui quand je pense à ce film, "ça me fait quelque chose" (VGE)


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

Me concernant, voila un film bien culte de chez culte.......
alors, deja Pi m'avais impressiné mais alors celui-la.....waow!
daren aronoski est un genie.
voila, ame sensible s'abstenir.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Non. Rien


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Février 2005)

J'en ai oublié un tout à l'heure... C'est ma copine qui me l'a fait découvrir  
The Rocky Horror Picture Show   
A voir au *Studio Galande*, avec tout l'attirail recommandé


----------



## Nobody (22 Février 2005)

Et aussi:

- I comme Icare
- Reds
- Coup de torchon
- Smoking/No smoking (j'utilise le système du "ou bien il/elle dit" en Savoir Ecrire avec mes élèves. Ca marche du tonnerre!)
- Alexandre le bienheureux


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Me concernant, voila un film bien culte de chez culte.......
> alors, deja Pi m'avais impressiné mais alors celui-la.....waow!
> daren aronoski est un genie.
> voila, ame sensible s'abstenir.


Ouaip, 100% d'accord : absolument incroyable comme film, et quelle bande son... quelle bande son... c'est d'ailleurs peut-être ce qui m'a le plus marqué dans ce film!  Très très bon choix stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, 100% d'accord : absolument incroyable comme film, et quelle bande son... quelle bande son... c'est d'ailleurs peut-être ce qui m'a le plus marqué dans ce film!  Très très bon choix stook



Merci......


quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer pourquoi sur tous ces films je n'ai pas vu (peut etre lu mais ils meritent une photo....)

ni Orange Mecanique:









ni Easy Rider:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

Orange mécanique, c'est clair que c'est un comble que personne ne l'ait cité! Easy Rider par contre...


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Orange mécanique, c'est clair que c'est un comble que personne ne l'ait cité!



vouer un culte à un film, c'est être près à le regarder en boucle...
et je ne me vois pas trop m'envoyer Orange mécanique 3 fois de suite, alors que Top Secret !  (pour n'en citer qu'un ;: )

mais j'avais été ravi de le découvrir en salle lors de sa re-sortie dans as années 90


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Février 2005)

Allez hop, je me lance:


Mélodie en sous-sol.
Gun Crazy
Sunset Boulevard
Le cave se rebiffe
Prédator
La chose (Carpenter)
Videodrome
Fargo
Marie-Octobre
Outland
Edward aux mains d'argent
Casino 
Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vouer un culte à un film, c'est être près à le regarder en boucle...
> et je ne me vois pas trop m'envoyer Orange mécanique 3 fois de suite, alors que Top Secret !  (pour n'en citer qu'un ;: )
> 
> mais j'avais été ravi de le découvrir en salle lors de sa re-sortie dans as années 90




Par culte, je pensais plus a un film vu, revu et qui resterai quand les autres auront disparu de mes souvenir.....de la a le regarder 3fois d'affiler.....il n'y en a aucun, dans mon cas......
ou peut etre......:


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)




----------



## lilimac54 (23 Février 2005)

pour moi snatch "tu brraques ou tu raques"
est vraiment génial
pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c' est à voir absolument


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> pour moi snatch "tu brraques ou tu raques"
> est vraiment génial
> pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c' est à voir absolument



Y z'auraient pu prévoir les sous titres pour Mickey (Brad Pitt)     j'hallucine sur la façon de parler.
Un excellent film, j'aime beaucoup la B O aussi


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)




----------



## kabeha (23 Février 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Edward aux mains d'argent
> *


   je l'ai oublié dans ma liste

Est-ce que "Shining" a été cité ?


----------



## Nobody (23 Février 2005)

Oui, Shining a déjà été cité; on a même eu droit à l'affiche du film.  

The Big Lebowsky aussi a déjà été cité mais je l'ai encore évoqué hier en me confectionnant un Russe Blanc. Depuis que j'ai vu ce film, il y a toujours une bouteille de Vodka et une autre d'alcool de café qui traine dans le bar chez moi et du lait dans le frigo. Un p'tit glaçon et hop! je SUIS le Duc!


----------



## kabeha (23 Février 2005)

"Un Russe blanc qu'est noir
Quel bizarre hasard se marr'nt
Les fêtards paillards du bar."
Boby Lapointe


----------



## madlen (23 Février 2005)

Chat noir Chat Blanc, trop bon


----------



## Nobody (23 Février 2005)

Sans rire, l'autre jour, j'ai vu deux Noirs dans une voiture blanche céder la priorité à deux Blancs dans une voiture noire.

Véridique.


----------



## Nobody (25 Février 2005)

Et les Blues Brothers? Hein? Hein? Ca c'est culte!
Je viens de me le refaire. 
Culte, je vous dis, culte! "Nous sommes en mission pour le Seigneur."
Et il dit ça avec l'air tranquille d'un petit vieillard qui vient de faire pipi sans trop souffrir...
Arf, j'adore!  





http://images.google.be/imgres?imgu...&hl=fr&lr=&rls=DVXA,DVXA:2004-31,DVXA:fr&sa=N


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Un film Italien que j'ai vu une bonne douzaine de fois quand j'étais ado et qui a conditionné ma vision de l'amitié : "Mes chers amis" (Tognazzi, Noiret, ...) ... Plus moyen de le revoir, je le retrouve plus et il n'est pas diffusé à la télé


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> pour moi snatch "tu brraques ou tu raques"
> est vraiment génial
> pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c' est à voir absolument


 oui, mais en VO absolument


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un film Italien que j'ai vu une bonne douzaine de fois quand j'étais ado et qui a conditionné ma vision de l'amitié : "Mes chers amis" (Tognazzi, Noiret, ...) ... Plus moyen de le revoir, je le retrouve plus et il n'est pas diffusé à la télé



Ah, la scène des claques sur le quai de la gare !


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Février 2005)

Desole, mais là, je ne peux pas laisser passer çà ! 
Si quelqu'un a vu le film.....?
Et puis sans trou, la comedie !


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Février 2005)

sinon, y a celui-ci aussi :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2005)

fusion


----------



## duracel (26 Février 2005)

Les affranchis de Scorsese


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

Rhha les gars je viens de récuperer le coffret DVD de la trilogie Starwars ( la seule, la vraie !! ) quel pied , et les Bonus, un bonheur !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Rhha les gars je viens de récuperer le coffret DVD de la trilogie Starwars ( la seule, la vraie !! ) quel pied , et les Bonus, un bonheur !!!!!




Vu ton avatar, Dark Pierrou, ça m'etonne peu.....dans le genre je suis obligé de vous dire que le top
c'est ça (mais malheureusement rien a voir avec le livre....):











ps: il est aussi appelé l'ultime coffret....


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2005)

Chopez donc "les arcandiers" si vous pouvez (plutot pour ceux qui ont le cable)...
Ca c'est du bon film injustement meconnu, avec dominique Pinon, et la jolie brune, là, je m'souviens pus son nom... Celle qui fait la maitresse de poelvoorde dans les randonneurs, là...
enfin bon, faut l'voir quoi, si vous avez l'occaze...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Vu ton avatar, Dark Pierrou, ça m'etonne peu.....dans le genre je suis obligé de vous dire que le top
> c'est ça (mais malheureusement rien a voir avec le livre....):
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai acheté les 3 séparement depuis 2 ans  ça apporte quand meme un plus les versions longues, ya pas ( mais ça arrive pas à la cheville du bouquin ) et là je suis en train de massacrer de l'orque au retour du roi qur Game Cube  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> , et la jolie brune, là, je m'souviens pus son nom... Celle qui fait la maitresse de poelvoorde dans les randonneurs, là...



... géraldine Pailhas...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Février 2005)

oah la culture le mec !  
Enfin ça se passe en Corse le film aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> oah la culture le mec !
> Enfin ça se passe en Corse le film aussi



Nân! C'est pas pour ça. La ninne, elle est de Marseille ; où je traîne pas mal mes guetres... Fille d'un directeur de galerie d'Aaaaart renommé... Sinon, je ne l'aurais pas retenus pour ses qualités d'actrice...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

Il y a aussi du sang pour dracula... :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi du sang pour dracula... :affraid:


oui, j'aime bien mais c'est de valoir la trilogie Flesh-Trash-Heat des mêmes Warhol et Morrissey (et avec le même Joe Dalessandro)


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... géraldine Pailhas...



Tu me soulages d'un poids, la, ça m'a travaille tout le week end!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu me soulages d'un poids, la, ça m'a travaille tout le week end!!



On sait bien ce que c'est, va! Et avoir Géraldine sur le bout de la langue tout un week end...


----------



## kabeha (1 Mars 2005)

Lors d'une discussion hier soir, il m'est revenu des oublis dans ma précédente liste :

BLANCHE-NEIGE & LES 7 NAINS
BAMBI
LE LIVRE DE LA JUNGLE


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> BAMBI


Micikael jackson, iiihiiiiiii ! j'aime les petits enfants !  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On sait bien ce que c'est, va! Et avoir Géraldine sur le bout de la langue tout un week end...



perso, l'inverse me parait encore plus seduisant...


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Tiens , mais Patochman on ne le revoit plus... Serait-il victime des coupures d'électricité programmées dans l'île ? Ça va barder dans le maquis !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , mais Patochman on ne le revoit plus... Serait-il victime des coupures d'électricité programmées dans l'île ? Ça va barder dans le maquis !



Nan nan nan! je suis bien là... Il y a juste des jours où je travaille


----------



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

j aime bien Aladin.


----------



## 6run0 (2 Mars 2005)

buffet froit  Blier Depardieu Carmet
le sucre  depardieu carmet
jour de fete Tati


----------



## Cécé (2 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté les 3 séparement depuis 2 ans  ça apporte quand meme un plus les versions longues, ya pas ( mais ça arrive pas à la cheville du bouquin ) et là je suis en train de massacrer de l'orque au retour du roi qur Game Cube :rateau:


t'as raison! ça c'est un chef d'oeuvre! :love:


----------



## Cécé (2 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une discussion hier soir, il m'est revenu des oublis dans ma précédente liste :
> 
> BLANCHE-NEIGE & LES 7 NAINS
> BAMBI
> LE LIVRE DE LA JUNGLE


...sans oublier la petite sirène
Hansel et Gretelle
Barbie casse noisette 
et les teletubbies !


----------



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

Un qui est trop bien c riddick


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

riddick......?

Pitchblack, oui!
les chroniques de Riddick....bof.....


sinon, hier j'ai vu Constantine:







Excellent.....mais un bon divertissement, ne vous attendez pas à un fim tres intellectuel


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

6run0 a dit:
			
		

> buffet froit  Blier Depardieu Carmet
> le sucre  depardieu carmet
> jour de fete Tati



je serais toi, je changerais d'avatar... Sinon, on va te confondre... On a déjà un Méliès


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

tati ça tue :style:      :king:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Et Wayne's word vous conaissez ? Par le mec qui a fait Austin Powers, humour de merde assuré ! 





Zen ont meme fait deux 




Les DVDs sont pas chers, avis aux amateurs ! ( crachez les thuunes ! )


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

Wayne's world , wayne's world, mega teuf ,excellent .....woooouuuuuuuuwwww........


bien joué...mais j'aurais dis : "austin power, par les mecs de wayne's world...." et pas l'inverse....


----------



## Klakmuf (5 Mars 2005)

autrement, le plus grand c'est l'Othello d'Orson Welles.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Wayne's world , wayne's world, mega teuf ,excellent .....woooouuuuuuuuwwww........
> 
> 
> bien joué...mais j'aurais dis : "austin power, par les mecs de wayne's world...." et pas l'inverse....


Décidement on a des gouts qui se rejoignent ! 
J'ai dit ça parce que AP est plus connu que WW  :rose: 
Mégateuf Wayne ! 
Un sphynctere ça dit..... quoi ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Décidement on a des gouts qui se rejoignent !
> J'ai dit ça parce que AP est plus connu que WW  :rose:
> Mégateuf Wayne !
> Un sphynctere ça dit..... quoi ?  :rateau:



il semblerai qu'effectivement nous ayons quelque gout en commun...
ha! les gens de bon gout.... 
Megateuf Gart.....


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Vous voulez sucer le bout de ma réglisse ?


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et Wayne's word vous conaissez ? Par le mec qui a fait Austin Powers, humour de merde assuré !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mars 2005)

UN JOUR ELLE SERA MIENNE, OH OUI, UN JOUR ELLE SERA MIENNE  ( faudrait ouvrir un thread de citations tirées de wayne's world )


----------



## pixelemon (6 Mars 2005)

the thing de J. Carpenter


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

qu'est -ce que je vais faire d'un ratelier a flingue??


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mars 2005)

Un suppo et au lit !


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

-Y'aurais pas d'la pomme?
-y'en a!
-Y'a au't chose! ce serait pas d'la betterave?
-Y'en a aussi

Ca c'est du vrai cinéma! et des dialogues de fou!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> -Y'aurais pas d'la pomme?
> -y'en a!
> -Y'a au't chose! ce serait pas d'la betterave?
> -Y'en a aussi
> ...



Va faire un tour ici, alors
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86055
Ca devrait te plaire...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Merci, j'avais deja vu le fil, mais je n'etait pas encore inscrit. 
Par contre, j'avais trouvé au premier coup d'oeil, le "three kings", c'est mythique, comme lulu la nantaise!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

celui ci aussi est culte...
par contre, je vois pas le rapport avec ta citation de sofiping?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

Bravo! un mesage pour rien du coup.....

bon, je vais faire un effort en nommant wonderful days, qui m'a rapidement marqué....:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

connais pas, c'est de qui?
D'apres l'affiche, ca ressemble à un manga, je me trompes?
Encore désolé pour l'avatar, je te file un p'tit cou'd boule vert en récompense...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> connais pas, c'est de qui?
> D'apres l'affiche, ca ressemble à un manga, je me trompes?
> Encore désolé pour l'avatar, je te file un p'tit cou'd boule vert en récompense...



Il s'agit d'un film d'animation coréen (manga....? oui!)
melangeant 2d et 3d , un regal pour les yeux et un histoire fort agreable (et je passe la musique...)
un super film....

ps: il s'agit de l'affiche Coreenne, l'affiche europeenne differe...
pps: merci pour ton coud'boul., et je me vengerai...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

merci, je vais essayer de le voir. il est sorti quand au ciné, ou en dvd?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> merci, je vais essayer de le voir. il est sorti quand au ciné, ou en dvd?



au cine, il etait presenté au dernier festival de Cannes.
tu le trouveras sans probleme en dvd.
ici par exemple


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

effectivement, il a l'air vraiment bien.
je le note sur mon petit carnet de films à voir.


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2005)

Sorti il y a déjà quelques années, un film d'animation du Québecois Frédéric Back. Une perle, l'animation comme la voix de Philippe Noiret font ... je ne sais pas le décrire, d'ailleurs. J'ai adoré, et je connais pas mal de gens (surtout adultes) qui sont restés scotchés sur leur siège aux diverses projections auxquelles j'ai assistées. Un grand moment de sensibilité, pas de sensiblerie.


----------



## kabeha (11 Mars 2005)

Bien comme je n'ai pas grand chose à faire au boulot, je me suis amusé à faire un récap.
J'ai trouvé 256 citations, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part que vous voudrez bien m'excuser   
Il m'est apparu au vu de certains films cités, soi-disant cultes, qu' on pourrait y ajouter :

Le chien des Baskervilles, Doct Jekyll et Mr Hyde, Mad Max 1, Le dernier des mohicans, Le Bon la Brute et le Truand

Et surtout dans les classiques français :

La beauté du Diable, Boudu sauvé des eaux (avec Simon pas gégé  ), Quai des brumes, Marius (la trilogie), La femme du boulanger, Un de Baumugnes, La fille du puisatier, L'auberge rouge, Le petit monde de Don Camillo, La vache et le prisonnier, Heureux qui comme Ulysse, Les visiteurs du soir, les enfants du Paradis, Le jour se lève, Circontances atténuantes (avec cette chanson cultissime, arletty et simon) 
Le chat, Le clan des siciliens, Les misérables (Le Chanois) (Hossein), La traversée de Paris, Razzia sur la chnouf, Touchez pas au grisbi, La bête humaine, La grande illusion, La jument verte, Le corniaud, La grande vadrouille, Les grandes gueules, Le cercle rouge, La piscine, Max et les ferrailleurs (et tous les films avec Romy par je suis amoureux d'elle depuis 30 ans  :love: )

Ce qui nous amène à 293 films : si vous voulez la liste complète


----------



## BooBoo (11 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Sorti il y a déjà quelques années, un film d'animation du Québecois Frédéric Back. Une perle, l'animation comme la voix de Philippe Noiret font ... je ne sais pas le décrire, d'ailleurs. J'ai adoré, et je connais pas mal de gens (surtout adultes) qui sont restés scotchés sur leur siège aux diverses projections auxquelles j'ai assistées. Un grand moment de sensibilité, pas de sensiblerie.


MERCI !
je l'ai vu il y a qq mois (années ?!) sur une chaine francaise (Arte, FR3 ?) et il m'a marqué. Je n'arrivais plus a mettre la main sur le titre. Et en plus il est en vente sur le site de la FNAC (mais 25 euros pour un 45min...)

En parlant de film culte, il y a magnolia qui est passé hier sur F3


----------



## Massalia (12 Mars 2005)

Certains l'aiment chaud, Nous nous sommes tant aimés, Le Père Noël est une ordure, Pulp Fictiion, Indiana Jones (le III), Retour vers le futur (le II, s'il faut choisir), Mulholland Drive......
et Woody Allen pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre.


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

et TOD BROWNING  LE merveilleux FREAK , les poupées du diable , la marque du vampire.....


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

Si ça continue, on va bientôt apprendre que tu es Musidora réincarnée


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si ça continue, on va bientôt apprendre que tu es Musidora réincarnée



Cest pour ça que j'ai un peu de mal avec mon ordi....  c'est plus de mon age ces trucs là


----------



## pixelemon (12 Mars 2005)

conan le barbare


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

Le héros sacrilège (Mizoguchi)


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2005)

hot shot 1 et 2

on vien de se les refaire ces du bonheure


----------



## hogs (12 Mars 2005)

La cité de la peur


----------



## kabeha (12 Mars 2005)

Déjà cité (de la peur)   
Liste mise-à-jour


----------



## kabeha (12 Mars 2005)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> *Mulholland Drive*


Etonnant qu'il n'ait pas été cité auparavant, à voir plusieurs fois.
Après l'explication du réalisateur que j'ai vu sur Canal, j'ai compris plein de choses


----------



## hogs (12 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà cité (de la peur)
> Liste mise-à-jour


mea culpa, alors je vous offre mon deuxième : Y a t-il un pilote dans l'avion


----------



## kabeha (12 Mars 2005)

Lucky la main froide, Un Homme nommé Cheval

Nouvelle liste avec les accents et la couleur


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Lucky la main froide, Un Homme nommé Cheval
> 
> Nouvelle liste avec les accents et la couleur


 
peut être manque-t-il le nom du réalisateur et l'année mais c'est déjà  trés bien !!


----------



## kabeha (12 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> peut être manque-t-il le nom du réalisateur et l'année mais c'est déjà  trés bien !!


J'y ai bien pensé, je vais voir si j'ai le temps


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Le héros sacrilège (Mizoguchi)



Ouah, je ne m'attendais pas à trouver un fan de Mizoguchi chez MacG !   
Respect ! 
J'ai une tendresse pour l'Impératrice Yang Kwei Fei aussi... et les Contes de la Lune Vague.

Et bon, après, c'est tout Lubitsch, Hitchcock, Lang, Kubrick, Resnais, Almodovar, etc... on n'en finirait plus !   



(mais je déteste l'étiquette "culte"... pouah... A bas le culte !  :hein: )


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

Les contrebandiers de Moonfleet    
(j'ai eu des parents cinéphiles, chez eux, quand j'étais môme, c'était aussi incontounable que Blake et Mortimer et Les Contes du chat perché)

Et aussi Scaramouche et Le Prisonnier de Zenda, pour rester au chapitre des petites madeleines...


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les contrebandiers de Moonfleet
> (j'ai eu des parents cinéphiles, chez eux, quand j'étais môme, c'était aussi incontounable que Blake et Mortimer et Les Contes du chat perché)
> 
> Et aussi Scaramouche et Le Prisonnier de Zenda, pour rester au chapitre des petites madeleines...




... ou alors, c'est juste que tes parents faisaient une fixette sur Stewart Granger ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (12 Mars 2005)

Y'a pas mal de super films dans la liste. Bien joué.


----------



## kabeha (15 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> mais je déteste l'étiquette "culte"...


Bon c'est vrai que vue l'étendue de la liste, le terme de chef d'½uvre (puisque le culte te choque   ) ne pourrait s'appliquer que sur une partie, j'ai donc renommé cela

Les films préférés 

Liste à laquelle j'ai ajouté qui n'a pas encore été cité : Un américain à Paris


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Liste à laquelle j'ai ajouté qui n'a pas encore été cité : Un américain à Paris



Je viens de l'acheter en DVD avec le récent triple coffret Ford (Vers sa destinée / Je n'ai pas tué Lincoln / Sur la piste des Mohawks), ainsi que Le jour du vin et des roses de Blake Edwards (un beau film, pas vraiment rose...)


----------



## Malow (21 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Liste à laquelle j'ai ajouté qui n'a pas encore été cité : Un américain à Paris



Fais-moi plaisir : ajoute aussi "Les Parapluies de Cherbourg".


----------



## Malow (21 Mars 2005)




----------



## Malow (21 Mars 2005)




----------



## Sky My Wife (22 Mars 2005)

*Pour moi le meilleur film de l'année c'est Rois et Reine* de Arnaud Depleschin


----------



## Malow (22 Mars 2005)

Le meilleur film que j'ai vu au ciné depuis le début de cette année... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## kabeha (22 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais-moi plaisir : ajoute aussi "Les Parapluies de Cherbourg".


Voilà qui est fait  



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

>


*C'est bien la peine que je me sois cassé la tête à faire cette liste  pour éviter de citer des titres déjà nommés*   :rateau:



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> 36 Quai des orfèvres


Bon, si se met à vouloir mettre le meilleur film de l'année, du mois, de la semaine : ça va devenir ingérable    :mouais:   
Mais je l'ai mis quand même&#8230;


----------



## Malow (22 Mars 2005)

a bwv1006



il est evident que ta liste est une tres bonne idée. 
En revanche j'ai eu le plaisir de m'exprimer sur des films que j'ai aimé : la est l'intérêt de ce post.

Ce qui pourrait être interessant pour ceux et celles qui viendront révéler leur film culte, ce serait d'avoir une liste de tous les films cités comme tu l'as fait, avec le nombre de fois ou pourcentage de citation!!! on pourrait ainsi voire quel film aura été le plus apprécié!!!  

sinon je crois que celui la n'est pas dans ta liste




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ederntal (22 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est fait
> 
> 
> 
> *C'est bien la peine que je me sois cassé la tête à faire cette liste  pour éviter de citer des titres déjà nommés*   :rateau:




rajoute "le créateur" de dupontel stp


----------



## Kreck (22 Mars 2005)

Les trois livres de Jean-Pierre Putters chez Vents d'Ouest  Ze Craignos Monsters, Ze Craignos Monsters le retour et Ze Craignos Monsters le re-retour : que des films cultes !!! Bon, d'accord, faut surtout aimer la série Z...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est fait



Ben.. Où ça ?  Je le trouve pas dans ta liste...


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Mars 2005)

La vie est un miracle (qui a une BO géniale..)  







  et puis "edouard aux mains d'argents" (pour la traduction!) de Tim BURTON


----------



## heliotrope (23 Mars 2005)

pas vu dans la liste jusqu'à présent


----------



## kabeha (23 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben.. Où ça ?  Je le trouve pas dans ta liste...


Ben pourtant actuellement item 195 



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> il est evident que ta liste est une tres bonne idée.
> En revanche j'ai eu le plaisir de m'exprimer sur des films que j'ai aimé : la est l'intérêt de ce post.


Certes   


			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui pourrait être interessant pour ceux et celles qui viendront révéler leur film culte, ce serait d'avoir une liste de tous les films cités comme tu l'as fait, avec le nombre de fois ou pourcentage de citation!!! on pourrait ainsi voire quel film aura été le plus apprécié!!!


Bien sûr, ce qui serait bien ce serait la liste avec les années, les réalisateurs, le classement par nombre de citations&#8230; 
Mais franchement, j'ai pas trop le temps de faire ça, je fais déjà ça au boulot


----------



## FANREM (23 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Je prends en cours de route mais dans tes films, il manque au moins dans les films serieux

la Belle et la Bete de Cocteau

Pour la selection de Murnau, l'Aurore est considéré par Truffaut comme le plus beau film du monde 
et du même le Dernier Homme n'est pas mal non plus

Dans les films muets, le Vent de Sjostrom, 
Les Rapaces de von Stroheim (initialement au moins 7H de bobine)
Metropolis ou le cabinet du docteur Caligari de F Lang
le Cuirassé Potemkine de Eisenstein
Intolerence de Grifftih (15 000 figurants me semble t'il me rappeler en 1916)

Pour completer le serieux, il te manque du Mankiewicz au moins la Comtesse aux pieds nus avec la sublime Ava Gardner.

Dans les films cultes, tu peux aussi adjoindre Massacre a la tronconneuse, la Nuit des morts vivants de Romero, sans oublier Gorge Profonde ou Derriere la porte verte (pour finir en beauté)


----------



## FANREM (23 Mars 2005)

Manque aussi le grand bleu, si c'est pas un film culte...


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

mars attack


----------



## kabeha (24 Mars 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je prends en cours de route mais dans tes films, il manque au moins dans les films serieux
> 
> ...


ET HOP !


----------



## Malow (24 Mars 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## FANREM (24 Mars 2005)

Avis tout a fait partagé
Monster, c'est le dernier Dvd que j'ai vu et il est effectivement hautement recommandable :love:


----------



## Malow (24 Mars 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2005)

En plus de certains déjà cités,

- "La lune dans le caniveau" de J.J. Beneix. Bien qu'imparfait, certaines scènes (la balancoire (Argh, les cuisses de V. Abril), la scène dans le bar sur fond de tango, le reflet de Loretta qui sort d'un cabanon dans les lentilles d'un objectif d'appareil photo) sont de pures merveilles.

- "Péril en la demeure" de M. Deville, et ses dialogues au cuter.

- "Un autre homme, une autre chance" de C. Lelouch, pour la qualité de la narration et le montage.

- "L'amour braque" de A. Zulawski, pour la folie absolue de ce film et la direction d'acteurs.

- Tous les films de Jarmush.

C'est affreux d'avoir à faire une liste. il y a des tas de films dont j'aurais du mal à me séparer, et parfois juste pour la réussite de quelques minutes sublimes.

Oups, un oubli de taille : "le cave se rebiffe" de G. Grangier.


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> ET HOP !


merci pour la liste  
> peux-tu ajouter _Drugstore Cowboy_ de Gus Van Sant ? Un road-movie avec un Matt Dillon sombre et perdu, une Kelly Lynch,  féline, mais qui forme un couple fatal. Et sans oublier une BO de folie


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

le magnifique de philippe de broca ou l'incorrigible , c'est enlevé tout cela .. et cartouche!!! ahhhh


----------



## kabeha (25 Mars 2005)

ET RE-HOP


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2005)

Perso, j'ajouterais
le temps des gitans
2046
Dogville et Breaking the waves


----------



## kabeha (29 Mars 2005)

Nouveau lien mis-à-jour


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2005)

Chapeau bas et vive la Bresse 

Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de films cultes, je viens de me manger
*bowling for columbine*
et
*Farenheit 9/11*
de Michael Moore, c'est pas vraiment de la distraction grand public, ça tient plus du reportage ou du documentaire. En tout cas je recommence dès que je peux, j'ai pas tout compris.


----------



## kabeha (29 Mars 2005)

Merci cher compatriote   

Je rajoute d'autres qui méritent vraiment d'être cités :

- La planète des singes (Franklin J. Scaffner avec C.Heston)
- Raging Bull (Scorsese)
- Lucky Luciano (Rosi)


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2005)

Courez le voir, avant qu'un plouc vous raconte la fin du film.


----------



## kabeha (29 Mars 2005)

Voir quoi ?


----------



## kisco (29 Mars 2005)

personne n'a cité "L'armée des 12 singes" ? :hein: 

bah moi je le cite ! 
Trop bien ce film : scénario assez fou, acteurs excellents (Bruce Willis et Brad Pitt)  :love:


----------



## Immelman (29 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau bas et vive la Bresse
> 
> Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de films cultes, je viens de me manger
> *bowling for columbine*
> ...


 Beaucoup de gens l'ont aime mais il ne faut pas oublie que ca ne va pas plus loin que de la propagande orchestre a grand coups de trucs cinematographiques en commencant pas les gentils et les mechants. Dubya est pas fin (pas du tout meme) mais ce film est tout aussi "pataud".
J'ai ete touche par Bowling... mais il faut reconnaitre que Moore utilise aussi bon nombre de bons effets pour nous faire sentir mal a l'aise (la photo de la petite fille tue par un autre gosse par exemple).

J'ai eu plaisir a les voir, mais ceux ne sont ni des documentaires ni des films a proprement parler... 
Enfin je dis cela je dis rien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ajouterais
> le temps des gitans
> 2046
> Dogville et Breaking the waves


Plus la superbe musique pour le temps des gitans


----------



## kabeha (29 Mars 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> personne n'a cité "L'armée des 12 singes" ? :hein:
> 
> bah moi je le cite !
> Trop bien ce film : scénario assez fou, acteurs excellents (Bruce Willis et Brad Pitt)  :love:


T'as raison, il a largement sa place dans cette liste   
Je le tiens pour ma part comme un des meilleurs films de SF et B.W et B.P ont joué peut-être leurs meilleurs rôles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2005)

pour l'avoir revu hier soir : * La déchirure*

Film absolument poigant et superbe, ah, la scène culte de l'évacuation de l'ambassade américaine à Phnom Penh, la musique stressante à souhait, les gros hélicos Sikorsky qui tournent dans le ciel, la panique générale, tout ça tout ça, excellent film.

Je rajouterai encore certains incontournables qui mériteraient leur place au panthéon cinématographique de mac G (déjà qu'il y en a beaucoup et beaucoup de très bons) : 

Les Triplettes de Belleville
Chicken Run
Shreck
Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan (pas pour le fond de l'histoire mais pour les époustouflantes scènes de combat)
l'Empire des sens
Entretiens avec un vampire
De l'or pour les braves
E.T
Amen
La guerre du feu
Un long dimanche de fiancailles
M le Maudit (déjà dans la liste en fait mais tellement excellent qu'il mérite d'être recité !)


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Voir quoi ?


 
Je parlais de «Million Dollar Baby»


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

J'ajouterai un super film islandais : Reykjavik


----------



## Immelman (29 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan (pas pour le fond de l'histoire mais pour les époustouflantes scènes de combat)



Pour les films de "guerre" (ca sonne pueril  ) il y aussi "we were soldiers" avec M. Gibson qui est un film poignant sur la guerre du vietnam (cote americain par contre)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Oui bon alors on va sur Apocalypse Now, Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## septimus (29 Mars 2005)

The Killing (L'ultime Razzia) de Kubrick. Moi j'adore


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Mars 2005)




----------



## joanes (29 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Courez le voir, avant qu'un plouc vous raconte la fin du film.



Alors, comment dire, à la fin du film on voit que en fait, ben, c'est la vieille qu'à fait le coup   


Non trève de plaisanterie, 100% d'accord avec toi Sylko, un film à voir absolument, absolument


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Mars 2005)

Mon film culte : j'avais douze ans, c'était un samedi apres midi de décembre et je suis allé voir "Le nom de la Rose" de JJ Annaud...je ne m'en suis toujours pas remis....


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord. Après, j'ai lu le livre d'Umberto Ecco. Ouf, j'avais vu le film avant...


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2005)

La guerre du feu, du même, m'avait bien marqué aussi. J'étais retourné le voir plusieurs fois... ce qui est rare chez moi !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Après, j'ai lu le livre d'Umberto Ecco. Ouf, j'avais vu le film avant...


Ouaip, idem pour moi 

Sinon je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous ont été voir "Nobody Knows" récemment, mais c'est pour moi clairement un des plus grand films jamais réalisé... ça c'est un culte


----------



## kabeha (29 Mars 2005)

Non mais vous n'avez pas bientôt fini, comme si je n'avais que ça à faire  


			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan


Ça m'a fait penser que n'était pas cité :
*Le jour le plus long*


----------



## Kreck (29 Mars 2005)

"A toute épreuve" le dernier John Woo tourné en Chine et qui est en fait un catalogue délirant de tout ce qu'il est capable de faire, une sorte de carte de visite filmée qui devait lui servir à rentrer sur le marché américain. La scène finale dans l'hôpital est bluffante.


----------



## kabeha (30 Mars 2005)

J'ai voulu changer d'hébergeur pour mettre la page chez Wanadoo, mais quel binz !! 
Du coup je la remets chez Free


----------



## kabeha (31 Mars 2005)

Un oubli et pas des moindres :

*- Le crime était presque parfait*

Et puis aussi :

- Abyss
- Les disparus de Saint-Agil (Christian-Jaque)

Par ici


----------



## kabeha (6 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de «Million Dollar Baby»


Ça y est je l'ai vu ce w-e
Whaou ! Clint     
Je refais remonter juste parce que  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est je l'ai vu ce w-e
> Whaou ! Clint
> Je refais remonter juste parce que  :love:  :love:


 avec un peu de retard, je ne l'ai vu que ce soir.
waou, la baffe  :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> "A toute épreuve" le dernier John Woo tourné en Chine et qui est en fait un catalogue délirant de tout ce qu'il est capable de faire, une sorte de carte de visite filmée qui devait lui servir à rentrer sur le marché américain. La scène finale dans l'hôpital est bluffante.


Tout à fait d'accord>

À ne pas voir avant d'aller se coucher (si on est seul ...) à cause de l'adrénaline 

Quelques films :

- Nosferatu de Werner Herzog avec le fou (Klaus Kinski)
- Citizen Kane : c'est beau, c'est intelligent, c'est Welles
- Dead Man de Jim Jarmush : Grand ! (et en plus il y a Mitchum, pfff..... Mitchum)
- Ed Wood de Tim Burton
- Fellini Roma (superlatifs acceptés)
- Pluie Noire de Shohei Imamura (musique sublime de Toru Takemitsu)
- Le goût du Saké de Yasujiro Ozu : LE film (enfin, c'est un avis perso  )
- Johnny got his gun de Dalton Trumbo (mais faut avoir un moral "à toute épreuve")
- Brazil et Münchhausen de Terry Gilliam (génie)

Allez, j'en garde quelques-uns sous le clavier pour plus tard.


----------



## kabeha (27 Avril 2005)

Liste mise-à-jour


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Liste mise-à-jour


J'y crois pas ! Pas de films de Jean Vigo dans cette liste !?  
Rassurez-moi : c'est de l'humour hein :mouais:


----------



## kabeha (27 Avril 2005)

Propose, c'est le principe du fil !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Propose, c'est le principe du fil !


Alors je propose  

_A propos de Nice_
_L'Atalante_
_Zéro de conduite_

... tout ça est de Jean Vigo donc.


----------



## kabeha (27 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Alors je propose
> ... tout ça est de Jean Vigo donc.


En même temps c'est toute sa filmo    (sauf un) Le pauvre n'a pas eu le temps de faire d'autres films.


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2005)

ah, c'est bien ça, ça evite les redites 


je n'y vois pas " La folle journée de ferris buller" qui me semble repondre à tous les critères de film culte (dans la categorie comedie de teenager)

scenes, acteurs, dialogues, musique (yello) le tout refletant bien son epoque.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2005)

Ouf !! J'avais oublié "M le maudit" ... C'est bien cette liste


----------



## kabeha (28 Avril 2005)

Merci, vraiment, non de rien, arrêtez les coups de boules   
Je mets le lien dans ma signature, ça m'évitera de le remettre chaque fois


----------



## kabeha (28 Avril 2005)

Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore :

- Dans la peau de John Malkovich
- Spartacus
- Ben-Hur
- Les Vikings
- Affreux, Sales et Méchants
- Rocco et ses Frères


----------



## Ptit-beignet (28 Avril 2005)

Hana-bi
Le salaire de la peur

Et si on est pas d'accord, on peut en enlever ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)




----------



## Ptit-beignet (28 Avril 2005)

euh eyes wide chut j'ai pas vu mais Eyes wide shut c'est top !!  
Je verrais bien un petit Woody Allen genre Annie Hall nan ? J'en ai pas vu c'est pour ca. 
Et je veux rajouter aussi "Printemps, été, automne, hiver et .... printemps" <- à voir si pas déja fait (sinon en ce moment y'a Locataires du même réal et c'est top aussi !)


----------



## tomana (28 Avril 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :
> 
> - papy fait de la resistance
> - les bronzés
> - le pere noel est une ordure



Tout pareil avec évidement les tontons....


----------



## kabeha (28 Avril 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Et si on est pas d'accord, on peut en enlever ?


Et puis quoi encore    
S'il faut en plus que je me mette à en enlever   
Je mets tout ça à jour (corrections+nouveaux) dès que je peux me connecter sur free.
J'ai repensé à un film que j'ai adoré il y a qq temps : Le secret des poignards volants


----------



## Malkovitch (29 Avril 2005)

Dans la peau de moi. :love::love:






Non je l'avais pas encore vu. 

Quel talent ce John.

_merci M6. Enfin sauf la coupure pub hein, toujours bien calé n'importe où comment._


----------



## Malow (3 Mai 2005)

hier soir j'ai regardé ce film, que j'ai trouvé magnifique...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j'ai regardé ce film, que j'ai trouvé magnifique...



Lorsque je l'ai vu ... j'ai été assez troublée je dois dire.
Magnifique et rude à la fois : bref il remue !


----------



## Malow (3 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque je l'ai vu ... j'ai été assez troublée je dois dire.
> Magnifique et rude à la fois : bref il remue !



Tu as raison de dire ça, car je me suis posé de drôles de questions après...effectivement ça remue l'esprit, et ça remet en question beaucoup de choses


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Et celui là, il est pas bo ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Mes films cultes :

Full Metal Jacket ( le meilleur film de tous les temps !!!!!  )
Kill Bill vol.1 & vol.2, mais surtout le vol.1 !!!


----------



## mog (3 Mai 2005)

Casablanca, le Retour du Jedi, les films des Monty Pythons :love:...


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2005)

J'ai l'impression que mon film culte arrive dans 14 jours !!!
Argg j'en peux plus d'attendre...


----------



## kabeha (4 Mai 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Argg j'en peux plus d'attendre...


Je crois que tu n'es pas le seul    et en même temps se dire que ce sera le dernier    il a intérêt à être à la hauteur.



			
				mog a dit:
			
		

> Monty Pythons


J'ai ajouté à la liste (lien dans ma signature); "La première folie", "le sens de la vie", "la vie de Brian" et "Sacré Graal"   

Et puis perso un film que j'adore pour la beauté des paysages, le lyrisme de l'histoire et le charisme de Robert Redford : "Jeremiah Johnson"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mai 2005)

Complètement déjanté, divertissant et surprenant:


----------



## kabeha (17 Mai 2005)

- Moby Dick (Gregory Peck impressionnant)
- Le Dernier Combat (Le meilleur de Luc Besson   )


----------



## kabeha (28 Mai 2005)

Version 2 fait avec RapidWeaver 

NB : La version 1 est dans ma signature


----------

